# New Props



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, Just thought I would share some new props i have been building, But before that i would like to thank everyone here on hauntfourm for making my understanding, interest, and safety of halloween so great

My ghost








My cemetery sign








My ground breaker









I have more projects underway I'll take pictures when they are done


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on those.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks CC


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm confused by the ghost. I think a video would give a better understanding of it. But other than that, these look pretty good! I'm not sure what it is, but I really like the cemetery sign. It just looks really creepy to me. Nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep up the good work


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone yes i will try and put a ghost video run up when i can get to making a temp stand for it


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

My new haunted radio took about 3 hours for it all


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Very spooky props! good job!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Prop Mouse Made with galvinized steel and cotton


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

You can see the shady glue gun lol


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Eye ball gore prop, my nurse mother commented on the optic nerve I only thought of horror movies and slasher films how they have eyes popped out.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Cemetery Sign


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the mouse!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the mouse


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've been a busy prop maker lately.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

yes I have been spooky and i have alot more done now too


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

the crane machine is to the new addition i hope to get done this year but i need alot more supplies just to get atleast one booth open


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you have been busy! nice work. Will the crane machine be a working prop? I would love to see move of that


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes the crane machine does move it is a little dollar store candy crane machine i bought back a few years ago and the side was broke after dropping it and i fixed it all up and i am going to make it work for a more interactive haunt


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lots of great new stuff. Well done! I love the mouse.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

to start off a new year I have started early and will be doing more zombies as well as props to put onto the house, to start you off here is a new creation the soldier zombie fog sprayer looks like a normal ground breaker but it sprays fog I want to put a trigger so that when people go near it it starts to fog and scare them.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Unfortunately everything has been taken from us by hurricane sandy, though they did their jobs for hours they could not withstand the wind/rain/flooding. BUT before you ghosts and ghauls get sad, the NEW Marlane cemetery is underway starting with the sign, It is made of wood, with metal/porcelain light fixture check it out.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Dead Hawk! I am impressed! You have done so many props, and it is only August! You are so far ahead of the game, you have already WON! Nice work, great props and you are definitely, my inspiration.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Well P5 that's the first prop of the year and the only prop of the haunt because the rest was washed up by hurricane sandy, so I am focusing on props that will last many many years by using wood and metal instead of foam, And I am proud to be your inspiration  Rock on


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is a finished grave marker, you can see the back details carved into it.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Here are two other markers of the 4 that are done.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job!!! You have been a prop-making machine lately. So pround of you.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

This is the new zombie, made it from a really cheap clear plastic skull and ping pong balls I hope to give it a moving body soon.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He is truly gruesome! Niiiice!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Gave it a static body, don't have any controllers to use to make this screen door closer for a pneumatic piston


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did some great coloring on his hands and face.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks roxy

Here is the new chiller, now that its tested it works wonderfully 



Also recently I have started to work on my interactive claw game to set up for the kidies


----------

